# Gif-Animation in der Signatur drinne



## Dezaster (12. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich eine Animation vom als gif Datei in eine Signatur als Jpg Datei rein mache?

also ich will eine Signatur erstellen, da drinne soll meine kleine animation laufen zb das hier:

http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/5071/660564911mgif7oq.gif

also Leute eine Signatur für zb ein Forum... ein normales Bild will ich mit Photoshop erstellen mit einem Loch in der mitte, dann soll diese kleine Animation rein....

wie kann ich das machen?


----------



## schutzgeist (12. Juli 2006)

Animiertes Gif in Image Ready öffnen, dein gewünschtes Bild als erste Ebene dazu.
Ggf. Animation anpassen, optimierte Version speichern unter.. et voilà ^^


----------



## Dezaster (12. Juli 2006)

schutzgeist hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Animiertes Gif in Image Ready öffnen, dein gewünschtes Bild als erste Ebene dazu.
> Ggf. Animation anpassen, optimierte Version speichern unter.. et voilà ^^



Vielen Dank

also ich versuchs mal


----------



## Dezaster (12. Juli 2006)

Abend,


Also ich habs nicht hin bekommen :suspekt: kannst du mir eine Schritt für Schritt Erklärung erstellen wäre echt nett von dir :suspekt:


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

*.jpg-Dateien unterstützen keine Animationen.


----------



## Dezaster (12. Juli 2006)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> *.jpg-Dateien unterstützen keine Animationen.




ist ja klaro ich meinte nur ich habe schon eine Signatur in Ps vorher designt ich will die Animation rein machen und als gif abspeichern


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. Juli 2006)

Dann versuch bitte, dich ordentlich auszudrücken..


> wie ich eine Animation vom als gif Datei in eine Signatur als Jpg Datei rein mache



bzgl. Deines Problems: Du musst die Animation auch in Image Ready gestalten und nicht in Photoshop.

Gruß


----------



## Dezaster (15. Juli 2006)

hallo leute

also:

ich habe in photoshop eine signatur erstellt als jpg datei jetzt will ich in image ready die kleine animation rein machen zb der kopfstoss von zidane oder so ein gif animiertes bild... nun weiss ich nicht wie ich in image ready anfangen soll! hab probleme mit der ebene etc


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

Einfachste und schnellste Lösung:

1.) den Bereich der *.jpg-Grafik, in dem die Animation ablaufen soll auswählen und löschen, so dass sozusagen ein Loch im Bild entsteht
2.) die Animation eine Ebene darunter einfügen und unter das Loch schieben
3.) als *.gif abspeichern.

P.S. Bitte achte in Zukunft auf die Netiquette, speziell den Punkt Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Danke.


----------

